# Need help with Acceso T.Turistico fare on Renfe



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

I am wanting to book on Renfe and they are offering a discount using *Acceso T.Turistico.*

I know this is not the Tourist Class as it is listed under Discounts and Promotions.

It drops the price by almost half when I apply this code.

The problem comes when I go to check out. It says there is an error that needs to be fixed.

I can't find out any information on Acceso T.Turistico on Renfe or anywhere else.

Does anyone know what this is? More importantly, how can I use it?


If I had a NIE I could use the Dorado discount and once I get my NIE I will apply. 

Thanks to anyone who can explain or suggest options.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I just googled it - not difficult to find information. It's only on certain routes, deemed to be "touristic".









Renfe pone a la venta sus trenes turísticos para temporada 2021


Renfe ha iniciado la venta de la temporada 2021 de sus trenes Turísticos de Lujo que, según las previsiones, se iniciará en la primavera del próximo año.




www.renfe.com





So presumably your journey is not on one of these routes?


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks, I had seen that too but it was available a week ago. My thinking is that there are a limited number of fares and they've been sold out. I guess I waited to late.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tomwins said:


> Thanks, I had seen that too but it was available a week ago. My thinking is that there are a limited number of fares and they've been sold out. I guess I waited to late.


That's probably the case. And since they would be discounts on the "lujo" (luxury) prices they would be more expensive than the normal fares anyway.


----------

